#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen >

## helmut.mayer.

Hallo hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen
Habe seit mehreren Wochen Schmerzen in beiden Daumengelenken und Zeigefingern.
Später kamen stechende Schmerzen im rechten Zehengelenk dazu.
Letzte Woche brauchte ich an zwei Tagen fast 10 Minuten bis ich das rechte Knie belasten konnte. Schmerzen in der Früh beim Aufstehen.
Bin dann zu meinem Doc (Internist). Wurde großes Blutbild gemacht mit allen Werten(Harnsäure usw).
Freitag Befund alle Werte bestens. Er meinte alles deutet auf Rheuma hin, auch ohne Entzündungen. Soll jetzt zum Rheumatologen. Bin ich da richtig. Kann es auch von der HWS kommen. 2007 Bandscheibenvorfall C4/C5. 
Danke schon mal im voraus

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo helmut, 
ich glaub, beim rheumatologen bist du schon richtig. 
besorg dir schnellstens nen termin, am besten bei einem internistischen rheumatologen. wartezeiten für erst-termine sind oft sehr lang, kann schon mal 9 monate dauern. 
vielleicht holst du dir hilfe bei deiner KK (wegen dem termin), denn je schneller die behandlung beginnt umso besser. wenn das mit den schmerzen usw. sehr schlimm wird, könnte dein arzt auch versuchen, dich in einer akut-klinik unterzubringen (meist ca. 10 tage). das geht meist schneller, die untersuchungen in einem abwasch und die erfahrung mehrerer ärzte ist auch nicht zu verachten...  
viel glück und LG

----------


## Svenja1989

Hallo, 
ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass du beim Rheumatologen richtig bist.
Dort können die dich gezielt untersuchen.
Ob die Beschwerden auch  von der HWS kommen können, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
Diese Frage kann dir aber ganz sicher ein Arzt beantworten.
Ich wünsce dir alles gute und hoffe, dass du schnell gezielt behandelt wirst und es dir dann auch wieder besser geht

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Helmut, 
also ein Zusammenhang mit der Halswirbelsäule würde ich hier ausschliessen, denn die Nervenwurzeln haben unterschiedliche Aufgaben bzw. Versorgungsgebiete für Deine Angaben müsstest Du ein Problem im Bereich Th1 haben. Also erster Brustwirbel. Ich schätze Du hast eher eine Arthritis die möglichst bald behandelt werden sollte. 
Das heisst möglichst bald zum Facharzt, nur der kann das genau abklären. Da das Gebiet doch sehr sehr umfangreich ist. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------

